# NW 'Grand Day Out' Wensleydale Cruise (Pics)



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Further to my suggestion at the last couple of NW meets, I am organising a Sunday cruise up to Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales, via Settle and the Ribblehead Viaduct on Sunday 14th April 2013.

*Please aim to arrive at Blackburn with Darwen Services for 11.00 am for a bit of tyre kicking and for anyone to use the facilities, etc. We will be setting off at 11.30 prompt as we need to be in Settle for 12.30 pm.*

It will start at Blackburn with Darwen Services at junction 4 of the M65 (postcode BB3 0AT) and travel to the Wensleydale Creamery cheese factory in Hawes (http://www.wensleydale.co.uk), and will take approximately 1 1/2 to 2 hours each way, depending on stop-off's for photo opportunities (and cheese tastings!!).

The cruise will end at Banny's Fish and Chip Restaurant in Colne (http://www.bannys.co.uk). Banny's is at the end of the M65 so handy for everyone to get home afterwards.

NB. This cruise is also suitable for non-cheese lovers!

If anyone fancies coming along, or even joining along the way, please let me know, and whether you will be eating, and I will update the list accordingly. I will send out directions etc nearer the time.

Karen 

1. Cloud (1 x meal)
2. So Slow (1 x meal)
3. Burns (1 x meal)
4. Audiphil & Mike (2 x meals)
5. t'mill (1 x meal)
6. IWEM & Mary (2 x meals)
7. Sutty (1, poss 2 x meals)
8. John H (2 x meals)
9. Marco34
10. ImolaTT +1 (2 x meals)
11. peter-ss +1 (2 x meals)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Count me in please!!!! 8) Meal for one 

Cheeeeeeeeeese, Gromit!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Me too meal for one, may bring my son but will not know until nearer the time as he does a lot of socialising on a Saturday night.

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

burns said:


> Cheeeeeeeeeese, Gromit!


Thanks Sara (Just watched 'A Close Shave' to get me in the mood!!!)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Me too meal for one, may bring my son but will not know until nearer the time as he does a lot of socialising on a Saturday night.


Thanks Phil.

We don't need to know if your son wants to join us until the last minute so just let me know as and when. Fingers crossed for some sunshine, you might be able to 'go topless' (I do mean the roof of your car by the way!!) :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Put me down for cheeeese pleeeese  (plus a Banny's)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Put me down for cheeeese pleeeese  (plus a Banny's)


Consider it done! Glad you can make it up to Blighty!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Karen,

Please add plus one as my son mike will be joining us and for ood also.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not sure yet with holls but could be time for a blast


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Not sure yet with holls but could be time for a blast


Thanks John. Let me know, it would be great if you could come along, there are some great roads on the route.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Karen,
> 
> Please add plus one as my son mike will be joining us and for ood also.
> 
> ...


Will do. It will be nice to meet him.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Karen

Please add Mary and myself to the list. Should be a great day. posting.php?mode=reply&f=3&t=321883#

2 meals

Best Regards

Ian


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

IWEM said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Please add Mary and myself to the list. Should be a great day


Hi Ian

I've added you both to the list. Looking forward to meeting you. 

If anyone needs directions before the day to look over, please PM me with your email address and I'll send you a copy. I will be taking some with me to the meet at the Millstone on Thursday too.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a slight change of plan. Going to be staying at a friend's place in Haworth the night before, so it doesn't really make sense for me to head to Darwen, to cruise back to Wensleydale. So, I will meet you there if that's ok? Then cruise back and have fish and chips with the group. Can discuss timing on Thursday (and laminated route plans! :lol: )

NB - expect me having a *monster* hangover!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

No problem at all Sara. I will make sure I do a specially laminated copy for you (wipe clean, just in case of hangover symptoms!!!) :lol:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll have a go at this too please
Cheers
Sutty


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

.... and a meal that may become x2 - she's not decided yet!!!!!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> .... and a meal that may become x2 - she's not decided yet!!!!!


I'll not be booking the table just yet, so let me know nearer the time.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All sorted. Put me down for this if you would be so kind and two for chips


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > .... and a meal that may become x2 - she's not decided yet!!!!!
> ...


hmmmm now are you just a posh bird when down sarf (hotel with spa) and a chippy burd ooop norf me wonders lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> All sorted. Put me down for this if you would be so kind and two chips


What; two whole chips? You'll get fat  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> All sorted. Put me down for this if you would be so kind and two for chips


Thanks John, I'll let you have a copy of the directions on Thursday night


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > All sorted. Put me down for this if you would be so kind and two chips
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Sutty said:
> ...


I'm posh all the time Gazzer! :-*


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Karen

You can put me down please. So far just me but my wife may come along, wait and see. I don't think I'll be eating though I need to be back for some Sunday evening work :?

Should be a cracking run out, except for the cheese :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> You can put me down please. So far just me but my wife may come along, wait and see. I don't think I'll be eating though I need to be back for some Sunday evening work :?
> 
> Should be a cracking run out, except for the cheese :lol:


Ha ha, no problem. I'll let you into a little secret (don't tell Sara), I don't really like cheese myself!!! Love Wallace & Gromit though!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not alone then  It's one of those foods that I can't see why anyone would like, the smell is enough to put me off. First things first when eating, does it smell ok? :lol: If not don't go beyond lips.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Not just me who smells food before eating then?? I'm not weird after all!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Not just me who smells food before eating then?? I'm not weird after all!!


Nope, I'm known for it, even at work. "Why do you sniff everything?" they say. I always say a good sniff gives you a better sense of smell. I'll quit now as this may get weird.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karen
> ...


Whaaaaaaatttttttt?!?!?! 

Not liking cheese? What sort of mad woman are you? :lol: (already know that Mark is a nutcase :wink: ).

I'm one of the food and drink sniffers too. Group buy on straight jackets? :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm working so won't be able to go. However I do think it should be compulsory that everyone brings a Wallace & Grommit themed mascot. I have a Shaun the Sheep that I can loan out. He goes 'Baaaaahhh' whenever anyone walks past.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Get your shifts swapped! If you're a proper fan, you HAVE to come! Promise to do my "cheeeeeese, Gromit" with actions  (Karen will too - she can't resist!)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

burns said:


> Get your shifts swapped! If you're a proper fan, you HAVE to come! Promise to do my "cheeeeeese, Gromit" with actions  (Karen will too - she can't resist!)


We'll ALL do "cheeeeeeeese, Gromit" with actions if you come Mark!! 

I'm going to have to go in the loft and dig out my Shaun the Sheep rucksack over the weekend to use as my mascot!

PS. Put me down for a straight jacket! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Karen, you have PM


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dani


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I'm going to have to go in the loft and dig out my Shaun the Sheep rucksack over the weekend to use as my mascot!


She really does have a Shaun the sheep rucksack :lol:

And she does like cheese......but only if its melted!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

t'mill said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to go in the loft and dig out my Shaun the Sheep rucksack over the weekend to use as my mascot!
> ...


We discussed melted cheese last night and it's affect on my gag reflex :lol:

I still can't understand anyone not like a fresh bread smell though


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


My brother's ploy to 'out' me as a secret melted cheese eater has backfired!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> A start time of perhaps 11.00 am


Good route book Karen; nicely done 8)

Is 11am meeting or leaving time?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Not just me who smells food before eating then?? I'm not weird after all!!


My daughter does this and it is very off putting to say the least......I buy the best fillet steak and marinade it over night, cooked on BBQ at home and bingo she sniffs the firker lol.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > A start time of perhaps 11.00 am
> ...


Thanks Dani.

I thought 11 am to gather and then set off on the cruise at 11.30 prompt, as we're meeting Sara in Settle at 12.30. It will give everyone time to arrive and use the facilities if necessary before heading off. I was going to update my post and send PM's out this week.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Not just me who smells food before eating then?? I'm not weird after all!!
> ...


Your daughter sounds like a very sensible girl Gazzer! :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Good route book Karen; nicely done 8)


Was it laminated?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've just done an update.

Please aim to arrive at Blackburn with Darwen Services for 11.00 am for a bit of tyre kicking and for anyone to use the facilities etc.

*We will be setting off at 11.30 am prompt as we need to be in Settle for 12.30 pm*

Don't forget your Wallace & Gromit mascots!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Don't forget your Wallace & Gromit mascots!!


Have you got a mascot I can borrow that's not a rucksack?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget your Wallace & Gromit mascots!!
> ...


Yes, "it's all under control, Gromit"!!! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The weather forecast for Sunday is looking great


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> The weather forecast for Sunday is looking great


I've seen two totally opposite forecasts this morning - one looks good and one wet and windy! Think we'll opt for the nice one!!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi could you put me down for two please if anything changes i will let Mark or sarah know on the day so you wont be waiting 
Thanks Andrea


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> Hi could you put me down for two please if anything changes i will let Mark or sarah know on the day so you wont be waiting
> Thanks Andrea


Thanks Andrea

I will PM you with my mobile number. Looking forward to seeing you both on Sunday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > The weather forecast for Sunday is looking great
> ...


I'm with you, Karen [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm a glass half full person were going to have a great day


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> I'm a glass half full person were going to have a great day


Fingers crossed. If we all send 'good weather vibes', it might work!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a glass half realistic and it could be better. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Gales look likely now as well as rain, not a nice combination. I'm just hoping that the front moves away or doesn't stretch as far. I can't think the last time I went on a TT cruise where it didn't rain. :roll:

We'll just have to hope. I'm also rather miserable today because one of the guys I'm working with Sunday claims he can't do what's needed to be done during the day so that leaves only me with the knowledge. I'm going to try and do what I can Saturday but I'll need the go ahead from the business so right now I may not even be able to come, which will really hack me off. [smiley=argue.gif]

Will let you know. :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I'm a glass half realistic and it could be better. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Gales look likely now as well as rain, not a nice combination. I'm just hoping that the front moves away or doesn't stretch as far. I can't think the last time I went on a TT cruise where it didn't rain. :roll:
> 
> We'll just have to hope. I'm also rather miserable today because one of the guys I'm working with Sunday claims he can't do what's needed to be done during the day so that leaves only me with the knowledge. I'm going to try and do what I can Saturday but I'll need the go ahead from the business so right now I may not even be able to come, which will really hack me off. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Will let you know. :roll:


Well, you've just depressed me no end with that bit of information!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Try your little best to get out of working on Sunday, you can't let the Misano side down!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a glass half realistic and it could be better. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Gales look likely now as well as rain, not a nice combination. I'm just hoping that the front moves away or doesn't stretch as far. I can't think the last time I went on a TT cruise where it didn't rain. :roll:
> ...


Not the chearest I know. Well it looks better. The piece of work is shrinking so looks like my Sunday evening work will suffice; I've had a run and the sun is trying to come out. So, it's looking more likely I can come. I'll no by close of play today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope everyone's still OK for tomorrow.

The weather I saw today said that it's going to rain overnight and then brighten up during the morning, so fingers crossed.

Feel free to text or ring me in the morning and I'll see you all soon.

Karen 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Hope everyone's still OK for tomorrow.
> 
> The weather I saw today said that it's going to rain overnight and then brighten up during the morning, so fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you're right. Not looking too good this end, but agree, looks nicer later. You never know they can get it wrong as to how far the low will come over.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco,

Glad you can make it

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning chaps & chapettes 

The weather is fine and mild at the moment (quite windy though), it's improved over the last hour so fingers crossed that it continues to do so.

I'll see you all in a few hours, bye for now.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's good to hear are you watching F1


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> That's good to hear are you watching F1


Hi Phil

Not watching F1, just the weather!! I'm always up early and just end up pacing up and down because I'm bored. :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dave.

Will post pics later 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Please can you put me on the list for today plus a passenger.

Sorry for my lateness and if it causes problems with bookings etc. we'll just sort ourselves out when we get there.

John-H and I have each others mobile numbers if we need to get in touch for any reason.

We'll see you at the services just after 11am.

Thanks.

Peter.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Peter

It will be nice to meet you. I'll give you the directions when you get here.

See you soon.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's great, thank you.

I'm off now to wash the TT and find a petrol station that's open!

There's nothing like being organised.

See you later.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> I'm off now to wash the TT and find a petrol station that's open


Good luck! I'm going to dry the rain off mine shortly (I washed it yesterday afternoon)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Peter,

Have PM my mobile, I too am on cruise.

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Please don't say result, I am recording. Did not fancy early start on Sunday 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd just like to thank everyone for making today a success. Shame the weather was a few hours late in brightening up but I don't think it really spoiled it too much. I hope everyone enjoyed the roads we took and I must say, with 11 TT's, I think we looked fab! 8)

I'm now going to have a couple of glasses of wine and have a look through the photographs I took and will post any decent ones.

Thanks again

Karen


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the thanks should be on you. A well organised and very enjoyable day. The weather was dampening us all at the services but the drive and company more than made up for it. Hope you all enjoyed the meal. Look forward to more cruises this year.

Thanks
Mark.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

We had a great time today. Thanks for organising it (with military precision!), Karen, and being a great convoy leader, Scott. That fish was so big that I was looking for the blow hole!

Brilliant day 8)


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Any pic's, was the weather ok.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed today seeing a line of TT's going through the hills was awesome and company was great, well done to Karen for putting this event together and another MK 2 TT roadster too!

See you all on the 28th when we learn more about keeping our beauties clean.

Phil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Wot no photos???????


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Karen for a grand day out - your notes were superb.

I didn't take many photos today but here's few of them.

8am



9.30(ish) - Not very organised!



















260 miles later



The sheep incident wasn't as close at it may have seemed but I'll pot the video tomorrow - Off to bed now.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Blimey Pete, some top photos there 8) Can't believe you even managed to snap one of the many Bugs that were in convoy coming towards us......that Karen didn't even notice!! And you've captured the infamous Grommit encounter on video...brilliant!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Karen and Scott thanks for a greaTT day out to remember: excellent roads, great company, a superb meal and the rain could be avoided in the car (glass half full). Looking forward to the next one


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Karen and Scott for a great day really enjoyed it and look forward to more to come


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the photos Peter, I've just been going through some of mine (ps. The 'sheep incident' seemed pretty close to me as I was right behind you!!)

Here are a few of my pics:

Before setting off at the Services


Posing at the Viaduct:



Fish & Chips time:


And last, but not least - Just look at the colour of Marco's tailpipes!! I reckon he's in for months of therapy after this trip!! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments, I've had a great day and the sun came out in the end. I've had 3 glasses of wine and am a bit more chilled now so it's off to bed for some much needed sleep! I'll put a few more pics on tomorrow (and wash my car) as I've booked the day off work, aaahhhhh


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Blimey Pete, some top photos there 8) Can't believe you even managed to snap one of the many Bugs that were in convoy coming towards us......that Karen didn't even notice


Bugs? What Bugs??? [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As promised, here are a few more photo's from yesterday:-











I didn't sleep too badly last night (which isn't like me) but Scott was still driving the winding roads in his!! Just one of the downsides of the pressure of leading a convoy - it was much more relaxed near the back! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pics folks. I am unable to download mine from my phone,I keep trying but it doesn't work.

It was one of the best routes I've done. Great company too.

My car is sat in the garage and I'm itching to get home and get the hose on it, it's filthy. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for a grand day out Karen and Scott. Well organised. Have you done this sort of thing before? 

The sheep nearly got me too as I just went past it before Peter.

The line of Beetles was impressive.

Cheese was cracking too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi John, glad you enjoyed it.

No, I haven't done anything like this before (only organising work Christmas parties), and have never even been on a cruise before so was worried in case it all went wrong. I'm so relieved that it went so well. I couldn't have done it without Scott's help though as I needed him to lead the way (I was born without a sense of direction). I enjoyed being near the back, I had a really good view of the cars in front going round the bends.

I've just washed my car and it's gleaming again 

I can't believe that I missed the Beetles!!


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Karen and Scott for a really great day out. Julie and I had a fantastic day in spite of the wet start. The cheese factory was a great idea for a mid- point rest and Banny's a great finale. The trip notes were fantastic too. You have really raised the bar for future trip preparations!!!! Well done to you both&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. and looking forward to the next one&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> and looking forward to the next one&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


Glad you both enjoyed it.

Is that you volunteering for the next one then??!! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a quality day out and I'm gutted to have missed it - but work can be a bugger. From the comments it sounds like there was a great job done in organising the day so well done Karen and Scott. Looks like you've got yourselves a new job there! However, I see little evidence in the photos of the Wallace & Gromit mascots - what happened to those?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> Looks like a quality day out and I'm gutted to have missed it - but work can be a bugger. From the comments it sounds like there was a great job done in organising the day so well done Karen and Scott. Looks like you've got yourselves a new job there! However, I see little evidence in the photos of the Wallace & Gromit mascots - what happened to those?


Hi Mark, it's a real shame you couldn't come along, I think you'd have loved the roads.

Wallace & Gromit were present but were a little camera shy (or I totally forgot to get them in the shots) - ooops!!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm doing a boring training course when I should be at home cleaning the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> I'm doing a boring training course when I should be at home cleaning the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh no, it's a perfect car cleaning day too!! (Just to rub it in, both myself and Jonny have cleaned ours - they look like different cars now!). We've just been sat in the garden having a shandy 

Pity the cruise wasn't today, ah well, never mind - You can't plan the British weather.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Marco34 said:


> I'm doing a boring training course when I should be at home cleaning the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


With your OCD clearly driving you to distraction (just think of the state of those tailpipes!) I bet you've learnt little today. :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The photos are fabulous, great day and company


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

As promised, here's the sheep clip from my BlackVue.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice footage Peter, but don't you mean it was a "close shave" :lol:

Are you ready for this... I got out of Manchester at 5pm and was home for 6, good going for the M62 and M6.

I had a bite to eat then washed the TT, breezy but sunny. I started drying it off then it went quite dark. It didn't look like rain. Anyway, I thought it best to go for a blast, blow away any water from the brakes etc. Going up Parbold Hill I could seen raining coming in, I couldn't believe it!! So I got a bit further and spun it round. It then opened up, you can't believe how livid I was, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It only poured the time I was out, to getting the car in the garage and it then it stopped. Well it got another wipe down and clean. After 30 mins and a beer I calmed down.  :lol:

I can't believe where the muck found itself. Inside the engine bay where I'd spent some hours cleaning. Back to square @*%**^*^*% one. Still, I would not have missed yesterday for some rain and muck, it washes off. 

A day in sun and a shandy, very nice Karen; I can't begin to tell you how boring my HP training was..  Coffee and biscuits on tap though. 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing a boring training course when I should be at home cleaning the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I put it out of my mind as it looked nice all day, how wrong was I. Pitty you weren't there Mark. We'll have to do the triangle again. I don't think did the full circuit last time.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Peter,

We passed the Sheep about 2 cars before you did and Mike my son spent the next 5 minutes worrying about the others, great video.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Nice footage Peter, but don't you mean it was a "close shave" :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> As promised, here's the sheep clip from my BlackVue.


Just watched this - that's a different sheep incident to the one I remember as mine came in from the right. 
That was a close scrapie - they must be mad!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > As promised, here's the sheep clip from my BlackVue.
> ...


John, that's the same incident. Your car is the one you can see driving (in front of Peter). The sheep cam from the right but by the time Peter went passed it it had crossed half the road hence you see the sheep to the left of the camera :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > peter-ss said:
> ...


I can definitely confirm this as I was directly behind Peter and saw the whole thing - it frightened the life out of me!

I think we should have a collection and buy John a pair of gloves with 'L' on one and 'R' on the other!!! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think there was more than one incident - besides, how could I ensure to put the gloves on the right way round! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You need a curry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> besides, how could I ensure to put the gloves on the right way round! :roll:


Ha ha, didn't think about that!! :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> As promised, here's the sheep clip from my BlackVue.


That was very nearly a baaaaaad accident. You very nearly 'rammed' him off the road.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Just sampling one of Sunday's purchases.









:grin:

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That Wensleydale with ginger is very nice - got it in my sandwiches today [smiley=chef.gif]

Don't look Marco [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had a flock well maybe 3 or 4 gulls swoop down infront of my van on sunday after one of them had dropped what looked like food. BOSH.........had the lot of them!!!!! round the sides one over the bonnet  (don't mess with white van man) couldn't stop in time tbh so thought ahh sod it and kept going lol


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> had a flock well maybe 3 or 4 gulls swoop down infront of my van on sunday after one of them had dropped what looked like food. BOSH.........had the lot of them!!!!! round the sides one over the bonnet  (don't mess with white van man) couldn't stop in time tbh so thought ahh sod it and kept going lol


Yuk - that's enough to put John off his cheese sarnies!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > had a flock well maybe 3 or 4 gulls swoop down infront of my van on sunday after one of them had dropped what looked like food. BOSH.........had the lot of them!!!!! round the sides one over the bonnet  (don't mess with white van man) couldn't stop in time tbh so thought ahh sod it and kept going lol
> ...


Gull on toast sir? :roll:

spoke with John the other day, he was well impressed with your first meet hun [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


I quite impressed myself! :lol: I might change my job and become an events planner!! Speaking of jobs, I really should stop messing around on here and get some work done!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > besides, how could I ensure to put the gloves on the right way round! :roll:
> ...


Unlike say socks, they are pretty hand specific and will only fit on one hand.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> That Wensleydale with ginger is very nice - got it in my sandwiches today [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Don't look Marco [smiley=sick2.gif]


Tool late, I can smell it in my brain. :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Unless you wear those socks with individual toes in!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


They are flight socks Marco :wink:

An ex client of mine used to wear them if she came for PT before or after flying


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Or a pair of my latex gloves which can fit on either hand like all gloves which are back/front symmetrical.

With latex ones you can also inflate them and stretch them over your head and do chicken impressions. [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> With latex ones you can also inflate them and stretch them over your head and do chicken impressions. [smiley=jester.gif]


How much beer did you have :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've never done it but I've seen it done


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > With latex ones you can also inflate them and stretch them over your head and do chicken impressions. [smiley=jester.gif]
> ...


Is it just me, or does anyone else have the urge to go and grab a latex glove and do a chicken impression? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This thread is no good without pictures :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> This thread is no good without pictures :wink:


I agree totally John, however, I have been waiting for hours now and you haven't provided any!! I need see exactly how it is done before I attempt such a risky stunt!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is no good without pictures :wink:
> ...


Full instructions here:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Well John, I've been studying the video and I'm afraid I'm still not confident so I will need a demonstration from you at the next meet (I'll even supply the glove!), otherwise I think I will probably 'chicken' out! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

How did it get to rubber gloves and chicken impressions... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

errrrr, they're quackers :lol: :lol:


----------

